
Comparing Cloud Database Options for PostgreSQL - fwlymburner
https://severalnines.com/blog/comparing-cloud-database-options-postgresql
======
oskari
We compared PostgreSQL performance on virtual machines from 5 different cloud
providers a while back, the results are on our blog at
[https://aiven.io/blog/postgresql-cloud-
performance/](https://aiven.io/blog/postgresql-cloud-performance/) and show
that there's quite a bit of variance between them.

~~~
bboreham
Apples to oranges comparison. TFA is about managed service.

If you could show that RDS runs faster or slower than running PostgreSQL
yourself, that would be interesting.

~~~
oskari
The post and linked slides focus on comparing different clouds, but the slides
actually have a couple of comparisons of AWS Aurora, RDS and Aiven PostgreSQL
performance at the end.

We'll update that with other managed services soon.

